# Networking

## Shizune

So, I've just gotten my Livecd to work, made all the partions and stuff (this is my first time trying to install gentoo on my own) and when I come to the network part I can't get an IP from my DHCP

I've searched for ever on google and on this forum for similar problems and only found one thread that was almost like my problem.

I've look up what my network cards name is and its "Broadcom Corporation BCM4401 100Base-T"

I tried some command "/etc/init.d/net.eth0 start"

it does start up good but later on it says 

"Network interface eth0 does not exist"

"Please verify hardware or kernel module (driver)"

This is where I don't get what im supposed to do since im new to the whole gentoo thing, I understand that I have to get some drivers for my card or compile it somehow but I cant see how I'm

supposed to do that. 

And to add upp, when I started to compile at the very begining I did a do not compile command because some drivers where messing up.

I guess this is what made the network drivers not compiled.

when I do an "lsmod" I get:

"Module 

8139too     0

rtc   0

usbcore    1"

if this is of any importance.

I hope you have some understanding as to what this problem is and hopefully someone knows what I need to do  :Smile: 

----------

## bafox

The module is b44, Try this Driver

In the readme file there is complete information on how to compile it from source and install it.

But try to search for it in the kernel sources better.

----------

## audiodef

Just to be clear... you're still working from the live CD on the install?

----------

## Raistlin Majere

Just shooting from the hip here , if your still using the live cd (kinda hard to tell from your post), it sounds like the livecd doesn't recognize you ethernet card. While there are ways to install stuff to make it work , The easiest way would be to find a livecd from another distribution that already works , then just take a look at these instructions, http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/altinstall.xml. That's one of the nice things about gentoo, you can install from almost any livecd or any linux system that is already installed. I use an ubuntu livecd on my laptop because it has the broadcom driver for my wireless card. Plus it's nice cause then you have a desktop to use while installing.

If you already installed and networking isn't working , then post back

----------

## Shizune

Oh im sorry if I didnt make it clear, i am still on the livecd, and if I were to change im not sure how to shutoff the computer, do i mount off or something first or just shutdown -h now? 

Raistlin Majere: but if I use another dist doesnt that make it some other OS? as you might understand I am really new to this ^^

thanks for the answers will look in to that b44 driver Bafox

----------

## bendeguz

 *Shizune wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Raistlin Majere: but if I use another dist doesnt that make it some other OS? as you might understand I am really new to this ^^
> 
> 

 

Hope it's not a problem if i answer...

You won't actually install that system you boot up. This way it doesn't matter which live linux you choose.

You need to have a working internet connection, and you will get everything for your gentoo install, from there.

In Ubuntu there is a menu at the beginning, where you can choose 'not install anything just try Ubuntu' or something like that. You choose that and you can do your gentoo installation from xterm.Last edited by bendeguz on Tue Mar 30, 2010 9:24 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Shizune

Oh I see, well I'll just have to try some other then, although I have no idea where and what do get : (

----------

## bendeguz

 *Shizune wrote:*   

> Oh I see, well I'll just have to try some other then, although I have no idea where and what do get : (

 

I don't really know other systems, but in ubuntu live cd you get a desktop with firefox, so you can browse for solutions of your problems, or ask here while you install.

----------

## audiodef

Get Sysresccd!

That's a common NIC. I'm puzzled you're having this issue, but I install Gentoo by booting with Sysresccd. net-setup eth0 has never failed for me. You'll also have a DE and Firefox while installing Gentoo.   :Cool: 

----------

## Shizune

 *audiodef wrote:*   

> Get Sysresccd!
> 
> That's a common NIC. I'm puzzled you're having this issue, but I install Gentoo by booting with Sysresccd. net-setup eth0 has never failed for me. You'll also have a DE and Firefox while installing Gentoo.  

 

Thanks, but I think I'll try with ubuntu first, I have used it alittle so im fairly familiar with it, if the network still dont work I'll be back! : )

----------

## Raistlin Majere

 *Quote:*   

> Get Sysresccd! 

 

I love systemrescuecd too. Saved me a bunch of times and not just on gentoo either. I agree net-setup never failed me on ethernet card. Wireless was another story as i have to have broadcom-sta package and it's not included. 

However , since the OP is new and already having issues , i would recommend ubuntu also only because it usually will find the right drivers for your system automatically.

----------

## Shizune

Just a quick question, what do I do when I boot up ubuntu? do I just continue where i left in then gentoo guide?

Oh, and internet worked with this one  :Smile: 

----------

## bendeguz

 *Shizune wrote:*   

> Just a quick question, what do I do when I boot up ubuntu? do I just continue where i left in then gentoo guide?
> 
> Oh, and internet worked with this one 

 

You have to continue from downloading stage3 if you have already partitioned your hard drive.

----------

## Raistlin Majere

just open a terminal , i think you want to do 

```
sudo passwd
```

set the password , then you can do su to get a root terminal.

After that you probably have to make a dir in mount , keeping with the handbook , do

```
mkdir /mnt/gentoo
```

Then it's the same as handbook as far as mounting partitions , installing stage3 tarball ,etc.. , when you get to chrooting just small change in you chroot command , use this to make sure nothing from your ubuntu enviroment gets used 

```
# env -i HOME=$HOME TERM=$TERM chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash

# env-update

# source /etc/profile

# export PS1="(chroot) $PS1"
```

Then everything is the same as handbook

Rememeber if for any reason you have to reboot or something before your done installing, when you return make sure you remount /proc and /dev and recopy over /etc/resolv.conf. Also if you use ubuntu , make sure you use same chroot command.

Good Luck , post back if you have any issues

----------

## Shizune

Thank you, I think I will get it to work now, I was just about to download the stage3 tar, but I am not sure what to get, the i486 or i686, Im on an old computer with an pentium 4 processor so im not sure

if its fast enough, but I'll test with the i686 and if I fuck up I guess I'll be back here hehe  :Smile: 

What an surprise, problems right away, for some reason when I have downloaded the stage3 and I do the "tar xvjpf stage3***" command it says it cant open the file, "no such file or directory" 

do I have to put it in /mnt/gentoo?

----------

## cwr

You need to put the download somewhere you can find it ... which is not as

easy as it seems.  I've blown away downloads a couple of times by putting

them in a temporary directory which gets destroyed when I reboot.

Your system-to-be (if you're using the Gentoo installation docs) is under

/mnt/gentoo, because that's where you mounted the hard drive partition

which will become Gentoo's /.  So if you are going to reboot before

unpacking the stage 3 file, the stage 3 file needs to be somewhere

under /mnt/gentoo.  If you unpack the stage 3 immediately, of course,

you'll have built the Gentoo root filesystem and you just have to

remount whichever partition you were working on.

Will

----------

## Shizune

Thank you Will, but where in the command do I write the directory? cause now the file is on the desk, and I cant move it to /mnt/gentoo for some reason. 

Should the command be like: tar xvjpf stage3-*.tar.bz2 /dir here/?

Since it doesnt seem to find it on its own : /

This is what it says when I try the original tar command:

"tar: stage3-*.tar.bz2: Cannot open: No such file or directory

 tar: Error is not recoverable: exiting now

 tar: Child returned status 2

 tar: Exiting with failure status due to previous errors"

This would be a piece of cake for me on windows since I know where and how the dirs work on it, but on gentoo/ubuntu im not that good ^^

----------

## bendeguz

 *Shizune wrote:*   

> 
> 
> "tar: stage3-*.tar.bz2: Cannot open: No such file or directory
> 
> 

 

You're not in the directory that contains the file. Do you know where it is? I guess it's in /root/Desktop.

Navigate in that directory and copy that file to /mnt/gentoo, because it's only a ramdisk. 

then you can untar the file

Just to be sure use, the ./ prefix, when you are int /mnt/gentoo, like this:  ./stage3*

----------

## Shizune

 *bendeguz wrote:*   

> 
> 
> You're not in the directory that contains the file. Do you know where it is? I guess it's in /root/Desktop.
> 
> Navigate in that directory and copy that file to /mnt/gentoo, because it's only a ramdisk. 
> ...

 

The thing is that I cant move the file there, it says I dont have permission.. and I cant change the download path to /mnt/gentoo either it seems, it wont let me download it there anyways..

I tried to do a sudo mv <file> /mnt/gentoo command but that didn't work either..

Oh, okay, got it into the /mnt/gentoo dir now, gonna try out some of the things you've said earlier! thanks a bunch!

and it works! going fine now, just hoping that there wont be more errors, if so i'll be back perhaps in another section of the forum though, thanks!

----------

## Shizune

Whilst everything has worked fine I've come to another stop.

This time it is when I am compiling the kernel, I have emerged genkernel and i am going to use this command: 

zcat /proc/config.gz > /usr/share/genkernel/arch/x86/kernel-config

and yet again it says "No such file or directory" 

So I guess that ./kernel-config haven't been created for some reason.. is there a way to create it?

I am in chroot now and I dont know if I have to be in the /proc/ dir to move it?

Also I did open a new terminal to get to the /mnt/gentoo dir to try to mount /mnt/gentoo/proc again but the error was:

"mount: none already mounted or /mnt/gentoo/proc busy

 mount: according to mtab, none is already mounted on /mnt/gentoo/proc"

----------

## Raistlin Majere

That's because your using ubuntu. It doesn't have it , at least not under the same name. I didn't think about that before , never used genkernel. You should try to configure your own. It's really not that hard. Have a look at pappy's kernel seeds to get you started . http://www.kernel-seeds.org. Theres also a sticky in the unsupported section of the forums. https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-801641.html. Also the gentoo kernel config guide http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/kernel-config.xml. And there is a section in the handbook too.

And  when your configuring , here i believe is your network card. This is from a gentoo-sources-2.6.32-r7 kernel.

```
Device Drivers  ---> 

        [*] Network device support  --->

                [*]   Ethernet (10 or 100Mbit)  ---> 

                         < >   Broadcom 440x/47xx ethernet support
```

Good luck

----------

## Shizune

Okay, so I managed to get thrue the guide, but when I reboot the computer to try it out and press the "Gentoo Linux 2.6.31-r10" thingie to boot gentoo up there's an error msg:

" root (hd0,0)

    Filesystem tupe is ext2fs, partition type 0x83

  kernel /boot/kernel-genkernel-x86-2.6.31-gentoo-r10 root=/dev/ram0 init=/linuxrc ramdisk=8192 real_root=/dev/sda3

  Error 15: File not found

press any key blabla"

So I understand that I must have missed some important file and all but how am I supposed to know what file? D:

anyone have seen this problem before?

----------

## bendeguz

 *Shizune wrote:*   

> 
> 
> " root (hd0,0)
> 
>     Filesystem tupe is ext2fs, partition type 0x83
> ...

 

Is this right after you choose the kernel?

Because if it can't find the kernel, then you have something wrong with your grub settings.

It could be the name of the kernel, or the place of it.

----------

## Shizune

 *bendeguz wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Is this right after you choose the kernel?
> 
> Because if it can't find the kernel, then you have something wrong with your grub settings.
> ...

 

Since I couldn't go with the genkernel I had to compile it by myself and I guess thats where it all fell, I tried my best to stick with the guide and did all the things it said in there.

But it might have been something with the grup settings, I think I added all the modules and stuff right but perhaps not, this might be hard to solve unless someone with experience can use the computer to see the things itself.. I will bring it with me to class next time to have a proffessor look at it! thanks so much for all the help I have got, really appriciate it!

----------

## bendeguz

Let us know, if you succeed. Just don't give up, and fight for your gentoo system. :Smile: 

----------

